# Bachmann 10th Anniversary Annie



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm confused on the scale of the Bachmann 10th anniversary edition Annie.

I've got an Annie "big Hauler" and I think it's scale is 1:22 or something close to that.

I've seen the 10th anniversary edition described as 1:20.3.....is that correct?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I've been told it's 1:22.5. Of course it comes with the same engineer figures as the 1:20.3 engines. 

In my opinion it looks just fine pulling my Spectrum 1:20.3 rolling frieght and way too big to pull the passenger cars it often comes with in sets.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

They are both the same scale 1:22.5 however the 10th anniversary edition Annie has a lot more details, metal valve gear, side rods, better motor, etc. but it's still 1:22.5....


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Dean. I thought that was the case but I wasnt sure.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's pretty spot-on for a 1:22.5 model of the ET&WNC's 10-wheeler. The thing to keep in mind is that the ET&WNC's 10-wheelers were fairly sizable locos for narrow gauge, so while the Bachmann loco is accurate for a specific prototype in 1:22.5, it does pass in 1:20.3. When you measure the proportions of the loco (cab height, total locomotive height, width, etc.) with a 1:20.3 scale ruler, the numbers come in well within the range of some medium-sized locos. I've got one in my workshop that I'm re-working for my dad, and if it weren't for the shorter smoke stack, it'd fit in very well with my 1:20 locos. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems a little large next to my 1:29 equipment, but fits right in with my shortie coaches which are 1:24. So it pulls coaches and I keep it away from Madam Mallet. Nobody notices. 

I love all that working stuff on the valve gear.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I changed certain details like the smokestack and would like to get one of those 1:20 cabs but quite honestly, after detailing it with Accucraft parts (like classification lamps and number plate) and adding a proper drawbar and footplate and adding a real coal load to the tender as well as decaling it to the era desired, it came out pretty well and holds up well in a side-by-side comparison with a Connie or even a K-27!

Here are a couple of shots. Judge for yourself. The cars are all AMS and Bachmann _Spectrum_ (1:20.3):


----------

